# Australian Timber Oil on a box?



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

I have some Timber oil in Mahogany Flame I was going to use on a small box of walnut and maple. While surfing the net looking for finishing tips I saw the MFG website said it wasn't intended for interior surfaces! Does anyone know why not? If there no real issue to using it - what finish tips do you know of?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's a great deck oil. I think for a small box it would be overkill and difficult to get it just right. Maybe wipe it on with lambs wool or cotton rag, rather than a brush.
Personally, I'd just make my own wiping varnish.


----------



## JVallario (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is the response I got from the manufacturer…

Thank you for contacting Valspar the maker of Cabot Stains. The Australian Timber Oil is an exterior product only. It has mildewcides and other chemicals that are not recommended for interior use. It can not be top coated with any other product. We have a full line of interior stains, twenty ready mixed and about 60+ custom colors. These can be top coated with polyurethane.

Guess I'll go another way.


----------

